# Spotting instead of period, so thought I'd test! Negative right?



## beclou94

As the title says really. Due on in a few days, but been having odd pink/brown spotting since yesterday. This is negative, right? :( First month trying for our 4th. I think my eyes are playing tricks on me in some lights. X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not see anything sorry!


----------



## beclou94

This is today's test. X


----------



## beclou94

Another..


----------



## beclou94

:)


----------



## Samanthatc

beclou94 said:


> This is today's test. X
> 
> View attachment 1049056

Something catching my eye here. Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## Hickory

I *might* see something on your last test! Hope it gets darker!


----------



## promise07

I see something on the last test!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## beclou94

After arrived last night! Thank you though ladies. X


----------



## beclou94

AF*


----------



## Samanthatc

:(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## beclou94

Thank you. :hugs:It's fine, on to the next cycle we go! X


----------



## Excalibur

:hugs: <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for nect cycle :hugs:


----------

